# Seatpost sleeve...replace?



## pbird74 (Apr 4, 2007)

I recently purchased a 2004 Agilis, and the seatpost sleeve has some definite corrosion. Can that be replaced or should I hit it with fine grain sandpaper and keep it lightly greased?
Thanks!


----------



## DrD (Feb 5, 2000)

Unless it's a real mess, you should have no troubles sanding it lightly and then cleaning it and keeping it greased - if you are worried about getting it out of round, you could always use a hone on a drill.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Are you talking about the insert that makes the seattube 27.2? What's your's made of that it's corroded? My Merlin and Litespeeds all have Ti inserts.


----------



## pbird74 (Apr 4, 2007)

*It is aluminum...*

I took Dr.D's advice and lightly sanded it using a flexible sanding block and then I used some steel wool. Bike shop told me if I hadn't told them, they would have never noticed that I had polished it! No worries now...


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

What's it made of?


----------



## DrD (Feb 5, 2000)

On my Litespeed (99 Ultimate), the insert looks to be aluminum...


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Huh. Well, I guess I shouldn't be suprised - the headset inserts in my Litespeed Obed are Al.


----------

